# Amazon/Brazilian/Bumblebee Puffer?



## Baseballguy5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Considering buying a few of these puffers for my tank (75g). I really can't find any care info. on the web for these fish. I was kinda wondering if any of you guys know what the general care guidelines are for them.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Try this web site Amazon Puffer, South American Freshwater Puffer, Bee Puffer, Asell's Puffer, Brazilian Puffer Colomesus asellus


----------



## Ladybgemini (Aug 11, 2010)

I had 3 of these, great little things to watch. I only have one now as they do stress really easily and (so i was told) they got Ich due to me stressing them out cleaning the tank. Two didnt make it but the 3rd is doing well. He was in a tank with a sucking loach and an armoured shrimp.

He is now in my community tank, and whilst for the most part he behaves, i have noticed nipped fins on my guppy's which I can only assume is down to him. I moved him from his tank as I had a ton of fry born at the same time and my nursery tank was too small. Once the fry has gone i will move him back and hopefully be able to buy him a mate as he did look so lonely on his own. There has been problems importing them into the UK due to adverse weather conditions.

SA Puffers love to swim in a current of water, they need a long tank and plenty of open space to swim in, they also love bubble walls, mine spends a lot of time playing in the bubbles!! Be sure to cover the ends of you tanks with plants or they will spend all their time trying to eat the glass!

They do need teeth trimming regularly, I had to do mine a few weeks ago, he was very good while i did it, and suffered no ill side affects. I breed ramshorn snails for him to crunch on but he still needs them trimming.

They like to be in a group of 3 or more, and i was told by a puffer community that they would need 55g just for the 3 of them.

They grow really slowly, mine is prob just an inch now and i have had him almost a year. he was about half an inch when i got them.

Overall, a lovely character, cheeky, intelligent and fascinating to watch.....but due to being easily stressed and not liking change too much can make them difficult to keep.

HTH

Rachel x


----------

